# Puppy Drum CPS 11' 3-6oz



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Have two of them. The 555 is even better on em.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Nice catch. Bet it was fun on that 3-6!!

Tommy


----------



## redbucket (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice surffshr! I always love pics with the rod/reel used.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Love that rod I have a 555 on mine


----------

